

How to Eavesdrop on a Former NSA Chief on a Train - joelgrus
http://www.onthemedia.org/story/eavesdropping-former-nsa-head-amtrak/

======
aray
Nice example of the power of citizenry, and that even officials are people
too, but I really hope this doesn't set a precedent for all of us reporting on
everything someone we're interested in does/says.

The way to fight spying is to build better methods of communication and fight
for privacy rights, not turn into an NSA paparazzi.

Still, very cool story, well told.

~~~
krapp
Those pesky kids and their computers....

------
Fundlab
Happy Ending!

